# let herbe draw a tarot card for you



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

if u post in this thread i will draw a tarot card for you and upload a picture of it :3 and explain what it means if you want


----------



## Novae (May 10, 2021)

i am posting in this thread!!


----------



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

for wisper: 


Two popped out so I took them both ^-^

We got the Queen of Swords along with the Ten of Cups!
Here are the links to the meanings of the cards that I usually go to when I draw using this deck :^)


----------



## mewtini (May 10, 2021)

hewwo


----------



## Zori (May 10, 2021)

i should be am going to bed soon:tm: but hi


----------



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

uploading the card pictures turned out to be a Whole Ordeal so ill skip that again but mewtini: you got the page of wands!

zori: you got the five of pentacles in reverse and the two of cups in reverse as well


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2021)

me!!!


----------



## qenya (May 10, 2021)

*crosses your palm with silver*


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 10, 2021)

I am also posting! >:3 draw me some tarot cards!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 10, 2021)

Go for it!


----------



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

hell yea!!!!!!! >:DDDD


Eif:  eifie. eifie this is so funny. you got the fool in reverse
Qenya: qenya you got the lovers! :O
Indigo: you got the fool upright! (instead of upside down like eifie)
Kung Fu Ferret: you got the six of pentacles in reverse :^)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 10, 2021)

Whoa! The fool!  this may be a good summer after all


----------



## Novae (May 10, 2021)

my card drawing may not have been the fool but spiritually i am the fool

it is me


----------



## sanderidge (May 10, 2021)

raises hands i would like Card


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2021)

Card me up, Herbe!!


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2021)

if Keldeo doesn't get right-side-up fool I'm gonna riot.

how do the cards get picked, anyway?


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2021)

also i'm tarot noob so I need meme explained. does that just mean I am tagged as holding back, recklessness, and risk-taking. :O


----------



## qenya (May 10, 2021)

Eifie said:


> also i'm tarot noob so I need meme explained. does that just mean I am tagged as holding back, recklessness, and risk-taking. :O


It could be! Or maybe it means something has happened or is going to happen that could be described using one of those words! (edit: Or maybe it's a suggestion for something you ought to do!)

I choose to interpret "Values alignment" as meaning my job interview at the weekend went well and I'll get invited to the final round of interviews


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2021)

Eifie said:


> if Keldeo doesn't get right-side-up fool I'm gonna riot.
> 
> how do the cards get picked, anyway?


since I am, as you have divined, a non-fool, I have realized that duh the cards get drawn from the deck. you are not drawing pictures of the card for us


----------



## qenya (May 10, 2021)

omfg


----------



## Novae (May 10, 2021)

Eifie said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > if Keldeo doesn't get right-side-up fool I'm gonna riot.
> ...


it also took me an amount of time to realize this


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

sande: six of cups!

keldeo: king of wands reversed :o


----------



## Zero Moment (May 11, 2021)

Eifie said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > if Keldeo doesn't get right-side-up fool I'm gonna riot.
> ...


wait really
I feel cheated
Herbe I demand you use your artistic talents to draw a card for me!


----------



## storm (May 11, 2021)

hello... card pls??


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > Eifie said:
> ...


you'll get your wish although it will take a bit longer!

storm: you got the devil reversed!


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

zero moment: here ya go!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 11, 2021)

hell yeah

what does it mean


----------



## haneko (May 11, 2021)

Logging in just so I can get a card drawn by Herbe himself :D


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2021)

oh goodness I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this was going to be an art thread

anyways, hit me, herbe, I need ideas for the next thing to do in my current run of persona 5--


----------



## Herbe (May 12, 2021)

you got the ace of swords!


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2021)

"new ideas", huh? validating me in that direction is dangerous-

anyway thank u herbe for the asexual fencer


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2021)

oh to be an asexual fencer...


----------



## Butterfree (May 12, 2021)

One card please :o


----------



## Herbe (May 12, 2021)

butterfree: three of cups!


----------

